# Will Pay - 2 spots for Offshore Trip



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

I am looking for 2 spots to go offshore this weekend. Will gladly split bait, Ice, Fuel, and other costs. I have plenty of boating/Fishing experience in the bays, but i am limited offshore. My sidekick will be my father in law who has never gone on a successful offshore trip. i will do the work for both of us so he can relax. I do not have offshore gear. Please let me know if this interests anyone. Thank you.

Eric - 713-551-1426
[email protected]


----------

